# The secret to prolong the life of Jebao wave maker Pumps



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pretty simple really clean them, not only the exterior. Take them apart and clean the impellor & armature, as well clean out the hole the armature fits into. I have a spare wp25 and plan to swap them monthly. I just swapped out to the clean one tonite and noticed a huge difference in the performance. They seem to slow down when they get gooed up. I'm thinking this is a good idea for any powerhead to prolong the life.


----------

